
VBulletin 5.x pre-auth 0day dropped anonymously on Full Disclosure - mmaunder
https://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2019/Sep/31
======
mmaunder
More coverage on ZDNet: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/anonymous-researcher-
drops-vbu...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/anonymous-researcher-drops-
vbulletin-zero-day-impacting-tens-of-thousands-of-sites/)

Also a twitter thread suggestion it may have been intentional:
[https://twitter.com/cBekrar/status/1176803541047861249](https://twitter.com/cBekrar/status/1176803541047861249)

